# More Photos of Evilest R8 Ever



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've found more photos of that black R8 from ADV.1 wheels. The shots were first posted by Ryne at AE Performance over on Audizine's forums. Other modifications are listed as a black optic grille, Milltek cat-back exhaust, Evo-MS intake, GIAC software, H&R springs and ADV 7.1 20" wheels fitted with Hankook Ventus 12 tires. Word is they're taking it to the track, which should be interesting with that super low ride height. Driveways and speedbumps are probably no fun in this car but the overall visual effect is stunning. 
Check out higher-res 1024 px versions of the pics in our gallery below. Thanks quattroholic for the tip.
* ADV.1 Audi R8 Photo Gallery *
* Found via quattroholic *


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: More Photos of Evilest R8 Ever ([email protected])*









... but then at the same time,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: More Photos of Evilest R8 Ever ([email protected]!NG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]!NG* »_








... but then at the same time,









I think I'm with you Dion. I love the look, but there's so little room for suspension travel and those fenders probably have more rolls than Pillsbury. Would I want track it? No, but I'll drool on it.


----------



## MaxHedrm (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: More Photos of Evilest Handling R8 Ever ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
More Photos of Evilest *Handling* R8 Ever


Fixed.


----------

